# needing nurse



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

does anyone knows or is married to a nurse? I need someone to administer injections. I need someone willing to teach so I don't have to bother anyone with this. I need about 3 injections per week. If anyone can help send me a PM please. I am in Pensacola by 10 mile rd.

Thanks
Willie


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sure someone on here can assist ya! If not, youtube probably has tons of video (not joking either). I just searched "how to administer an injection" on it and had 36,000 hits! Just put in what ever kind of injection in it and see....It has medical videos and yahoo's so I'd watch the medical ones....


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

What kind of injections are we talking about?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If you're picking up the medicine from a pharmacy, then the pharmacist can teach you.


----------



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

I watched a few videos and took the plunge...I had to get over the fear of inserting a needle in my thigh, since I had never done it before. I have to say, it wasn't bad at all. Everything went with ease.:thumbsup:


----------



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

yes is by prescription!!! nothing illegal here.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

yxlr8urlife said:


> yes is by prescription!!! nothing illegal here.



hahaha, not sure he thought it was illegal--just soooo many forms out there. Glad it worked brother!:thumbup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yxlr8urlife said:


> I watched a few videos and took the plunge...I had to get over the fear of inserting a needle in my thigh, since I had never done it before. I have to say, it wasn't bad at all. Everything went with ease.:thumbsup:


 did the folks providing the prescription not train you how to administer the injection? What's your Doctor/Hospital/whatever name so I never ever go there..... I would think to limit their liability for providing the prescription, they would want to know you knew how to properly inject the meds? They left you to rely on YOUTUBE? Really?

wow.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yea, wasn't implying it was illegal. Sometimes doctors will give samples to alleviate the costs or to get you started. My wife is a pharmacist, so I have some insight, and I just can't imagine that they wouldn't show you how to get started. If it's a big chain pharmacy, then they are typically required to keep their immunization certificate up to date or they face termination.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

I do shots on myself every night. At first I didn't think I could do it. But like you said, it wasn't bad at all. I always buy the smallest diameter needle that will work. Try not to do the injection in the same exact area every time. You can build up a knot and develop bruises. Just space them out a little bit. I've been doing this for about three years. I was hitting that same area because of ease of reach. No biggie really. Just a heads up they may not have warned you about since they didn't show you how to do it in the first place!
Joe


----------

